# Pictures



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Please someone take lots of pictures at the event. Since I cannot make it I would at least like to see all the fun that went on. Either take them with a digital camera and email, scan and email, or just snail mail me the pictures, I would greatly appreciate it and they will appear here in this forum.

------------------


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Good idea Steve, I hadnt even thought about it!! My school has a digital that I am hoping to bring so I will mail them to you as soon as I can.


----------

